# The miracle of a baby.....



## scubababe (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I didnt want to post this in my usual threads as not all will have a faith and I didnt want to distract other threads when this one is for religion - but I just had to get this out!

I'm 24 weeks pregnant, and although I've been a Christian all my life (brought up in it by my mum, and happily carried on as an adult), being pregnant has added to my amazement about creation. Knowing how the baby is growing, and the wonderful changes my body has made without my even being aware of it, simply confirms to me how crazy it is to think it all happened by chance! My latest pregnancy email from one of the clubs said that the baby is currently surrounded by a pint of amniotic fluid, and my body refreshes that fluid every 3-4 hours....(no wonder my ankles are swelling with all that fluid swishing around, lol)..I certainly didnt tell my body to sort that out, its just designed to do it.

I've also realised how amazing it is that babies are designed to be so dependant at first, and the bonding that follows - if it was survival of the fittest, the (arguably) more intelligent species would not give birth to young that are dependant on us for so long. Yet we humans love little babies and how cute and dependant they are, and enjoy watching them develop.

Anyway, that's how I feel! Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## JCB (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Scubababe

I couldn't agree with you more.  And just wait till he/she is actually born....  I still keep looking at my son and cannot understand how something so beautiful and so perfect has come from mine & DH's wrinkly old bodies    

The other thing you begin to get a very small glimpse of is just how much God must love us - His children.

Wishing you a safe rest-of-pregnancy and much joy in a few months time

xxx


----------



## SisterC (Jul 31, 2008)

Subhan Allah t'ala. Glory to God in the Highest. 
How Great Thou Art - Allahu akbar!


----------

